# Volunteer Online Reporters/Writers Wanted For HalloweenNews.com!



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

We are preparing to re-launch HalloweenNews.com!

The site has been implemented to include modern facilities to accommodate the changing online world.

We are seeking reporters/writers to collect Halloween, Haunt, Horror and Goth related news from around the net.

What type of news?
Industry Events, Haunts, New Products, Promotions and Sales, issues, articles. If it is newsworthy….we want it.

We ask that you have decent grammar and spelling abilities. Copyrighted material may not be submitted.

At this time, we are not in the position to pay for these positions. However, I am sure that it will be beneficial to you. We appreciate any and all help!

If you are interested or have any questions, please send me a private message.

You may also send me a private message with any press releases that you wish to have published.

Thank you,
Larry Mckenzie


----------

